# Bugsy - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1992



## HansZimmer

While we wait the results of the Talkclassical best film score award - 1991, I start with the exposition of the nominated scores in 1992.

One of the films that were nominated for the "Best original score" award in 1992 is Bugsy.
The composer of the soundtrack is Ennio Morricone.

The best part of the score, according to me, is the one of the final scene.







In this other video you can listen to the full suite.






What do you think about this score?


----------

